# Reel Worthless Overnighter tunas



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Started out fishing some close rigs looking for wahoo , slow but was able to pick up three , up to 55#s. Got our limit of jacks as well while trying to find the wahoos. Ran offshore looking for tunas and ended up finding a few. Got 10 yellowfin , biggest 170.2 # that was caught at the ram powell. We also caught a 9.9 # triggerfish while deep dropping which was a nice surprise. I couldnt get my pictures to work so hopefully someone will put some up . There maybe some video to im not sure.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

here are a couple from my camera


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

When did the big yft show up at Ram Powell? We were there Sat long before and after dawn. Hate that we may have missed a shot at a big one.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! 170 lbs! That is a stud YFT in anybodies book!! Very very nice!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

We caught the big fish friday evening


----------



## SaltyDogg (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, Great fish 170lbs, thats nothing to frown about, all in all looks like a great trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## SaltyDogg (Jan 15, 2011)

BTW did you catch the biger yft's chunking or trolling. If trolling, with what?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We caught the big fish on a hardtail other fish were caught chunking


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

170 pounder huh! Jon failed to mention that when I talked with him on the radio Saturday. Nice haul guys.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> 170 pounder huh! Jon failed to mention that when I talked with him on the radio Saturday. Nice haul guys.


Ha, Sorry buddy! We were heading south getting out of range from you on the radio the last time we talked with you :thumbup:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

It's your lie,tell it anyway ya want Jon!  Hey,whats the name of that south rig? Need to settle a debate.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> It's your lie,tell it anyway ya want Jon!  Hey,whats the name of that south rig? Need to settle a debate.


:thumbsup: Which south rig are you talking about? There are a bunch of them


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Off in the distance S of Ram Powell


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Horn Mountain


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great fish guys, hopefully the tuna will stick around at leats a couple more weeks til we get back from the keys.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work guys!


----------



## Lucky31 (Jan 11, 2011)

We have caught more YFT at Horn Mountain than RamP over the past few years, but Horn Mtn is currently in the closure zone...just barely...but it is for those of you planning on fishing it.


----------

